# SFA Revokes a Membership



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

The first I've heard of this though that isn't surprising.  Like the link says, this isn't something done lightly.

http://soldiersystems.net/2014/10/0...okes-dual-survival-star-joe-tetis-membership/


> SSD received word earlier today that the Special Forces Association has revoked the membership of Joe Teti. The star of Discovery Channel’s “Dual Survival” served in the US Marine Corps as well as in the Army National Guard’s 19th SFG(A).


 
You'd think people in this day and age know about "the Internet" and how it can quickly catch up to you.

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=35456


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 2, 2014)

So was this over him claiming to be a "combat veteran"?


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

The one screen shot also mentioned a SMU...but I don't know the details. I don't know if we have anyone who knows more to the story.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> So was this over him claiming to be a "combat veteran"?



Bringing dishonor to the Regiment, lying about his creds and embellishing the truth for personal gain.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2014)

x SF med said:


> embellishing the truth for personal gain.



I do that every time I want to get laid;)


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 2, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Bringing dishonor to the Regiment, lying about his creds and embellishing the truth for personal gain.



I'll even go further after looking at the FOIA info sheets.  I'll summarize his USMC time.

(1)  June - Sep '82:  Boot camp.
(2)  Oct '82:  Went to FR out of boot camp.
(3)  Feb '83:  ARS.
(4)  Oct '83:  Key West dive school - fail.
(5)  April '84: Transfer to 3rd Recon Bn H&S Co
(6)  June '84:  Pearl Harbor dive school - pass.


Couple of points about FR at this time:
(1)  While Battalion Recon was recruiting straight out of ITS (Infantry Training School), FR was getting away from this due to lack of talent and experience in the selectee's.  They still had a few folks, though, that did well straight out of ITS.
(2)  He is an 0321 while at FR.  NOT 8654 or 8653.
(3)  He failed the Key West dive school.  A tough school.  Nonetheless, I'm surprised he was still with the Co.  Failure is usually a transfer to somewhere else.
(4)  Oh, wait... he gets transferred to 3rd Recon Bn, H&S Co. in April '84.  That's about a year and a half at FR?

Joe, answer me these:
(1)  Which platoon were you with?
(2)  What was your team role?
(3)  Why'd you get transferred?

For the folks who may be curious about why I am so incensed by this, I defended Joe in another forum when others questioned his past.  He stated that he was FR and I took him at his word.  I assumed he was in a team and plt and did the shit that I expected.  After all, if folks tell me they were in FR, I just assume that they are telling the truth and did the deed.  Because that is what FR Marines do.

Well, Joe, what's your answer?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I do that every time I want to get laid;)



But we can verify you were actually on a Team and did shit in your MOS, held the rank you said you held and were not a complete shitbird.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 2, 2014)

_Nevermind..._


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like he's getting the news coverage he deserves.
Navy Times
http://www.navytimes.com/article/20...al-star-stripped-of-SF-Association-membership
Army Times
http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...vival-star-stripped-SF-Association-membership
CNN
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-1175356


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 2, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> (4)  Oct '83:  Key West dive school - fail.
> (5)  April '84: Transfer to 3rd Recon Bn H&S Co
> (6)  June '84:  Pearl Harbor dive school - pass.



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7TIzEfg5Y...AEGU/uvLOTIKK9oc/s1600/8+schools+attended.PNG

This shows as completing the course. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V19ba3zCf.../s1600/5+schools+attended+in+the+Marines..PNG

This definitely has some weirdness going on.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 2, 2014)

Brian1/75 said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7TIzEfg5YPw/UYo7e15ayNI/AAAAAAAAEGU/uvLOTIKK9oc/s1600/8 schools attended.PNG
> 
> This shows as completing the course.
> 
> ...




There's definitely something weird.

Below is part of the school listing from "thisainthell":
 

Notice the shaded portion:  "830928 to 931026 TAD Key West Fl".  Those are the dates and appropriate length for the SF scuba course at Key West.

However, look at the following: 
 

Notice the yellow shaded portion.  It says "Incomplete" on date 8310.

Once a Marine completes a scuba course, they do not go to another course.

However, there are folks who've completed scuba school that will go to Key West for the Non-rebreather training, but they are not students of the school.

I believe one of the contentions is his false claim of passing Key West Scuba school.

This shows that he did attend but did not pass.

BTW, the following from the NG shows how fucked up admin was.
 
Notice the 1st line:  all the dates say USA when it should read USMC.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 2, 2014)

And from what I understand, his claims of being a W9 qualified would also be false if he was only scuba qualified through Hawaii, correct?


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 2, 2014)

Bro, that's Army side.  I know little of ASI's.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

Unless my memory's shot, W9 is the ASI for Underwater and MFF Operations....or something like that. Basically, W9 is for SCUBA/ UWO and MFF qualified soldiers. MFF only is...a Whiskey something, I forgot the number. Diver is another Whiskey number, maybe 8 for MFF and 7 for diver?


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2014)

More on this tale. Sponsors are bailing on the guy and his show. Of course he proclaims his innocence. 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...nies-lied-about-military-service-as-sponsors/



> This week, Cabela's hunting and sporting goods chain, which sponsored the reality star, severed their relationship with Teti.
> "In light of the Special Forces Association's revocation of Joe Teti's membership, Cabela's has ended its association with Teti," the company stated on its Facebook page.
> According to Military Times, Teti has been added to the "Special Forces Poser Patrol" Wall of Shame, and the watch maker Casio, which signed Teti in August to promote their new line of Pro Trek watches, is reviewing their association with him.


----------



## koz (Oct 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Unless my memory's shot, W9 is the ASI for Underwater and MFF Operations....or something like that. Basically, W9 is for SCUBA/ UWO and MFF qualified soldiers. MFF only is...a Whiskey something, I forgot the number. Diver is another Whiskey number, maybe 8 for MFF and 7 for diver?



W7 - Combat Diver
W8 - MFF
W9 - Both MF & CQDC


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2014)

It's too bad. Just his FR/SF background is impressive enough without bullshitting. Oh well, another one bites the dust...


----------



## Centermass (Oct 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The first I've heard of this though that isn't surprising.  Like the link says, this isn't something done lightly.
> 
> You'd think people in this day and age know about "the Internet" and how it can quickly catch up to you.



Nickleback must have had you distracted back then......

US Army SOF Photos

US Army SOF Photos

US Army SOF Photos


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, I'm officially embarrassed.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Well, I'm officially embarrassed.



It's ok Free. With you, it's Nickleback. With me, every so often it's the Little River band......


----------



## 0699 (Oct 14, 2014)

Centermass said:


> It's ok Free. With you, it's Nickleback. *With me, every so often it's the Little River band*......


 
Rick Astley... :-"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2014)

0699 said:


> Rick Astley... :-"



Howard Jones... or Norman Greenbaum...


----------

